# MudInMyBlood Forums is now SMS capable!



## phreebsd

Good afternoon everyone!
I have just enabled SMS text messaging on this site.
What does this mean for you? 

You now have the ability to:

Send/Receive SMS text messages (phone text) to/from other members
Receive a Text Message on your phone when someone sends you a PM
To configure your account, go into your UserCP and see "Edit SMS Options" under the Settings & Options section. You will need to provide your cell number and select the provider name. Once you do, there will be a link to send yourself a text. In that text will be a PIN # that you will have to verify on this site to activate and enable your account.

Have fun!


----------



## Polaris425

sweet :rockn: MIMB on your phone!


----------

